# New auto shifting IGH from Bafang



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Electric bike motor maker Bafang unveils new 3-speed automatic shifting hub transmission


Chinese manufacturer Bafang is a titan of the electric bike motor industry, and thus news swirling around the company generally...




electrek.co


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

WoodlandHills said:


> Electric bike motor maker Bafang unveils new 3-speed automatic shifting hub transmission
> 
> 
> Chinese manufacturer Bafang is a titan of the electric bike motor industry, and thus news swirling around the company generally...
> ...


I'm waiting for the mid-drive motor manufacturers to integrate gearboxes into the motor housing. They'll get there eventually.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

buddy of mine is on the bike engineering team at gates and well i think you're thinking in the right direction. if it comes to fruition it will be badass. i can't/won't say more.


----------

